
Amazon Prime Video arrives on Apple TV in over 100 countries - uptown
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/12/amazon-prime-video-arrives-on-apple-tv-in-over-100-countries/
======
rizwan
Glad it's here, so I no longer have to Airplay from an iOS device. But can we
talk about the UI? It seems Amazon's dumped an entire web renderer into the
app
([https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/93857361817446400...](https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/938573618174464002)),
and loading their "smart" TV UI.

It ignores the tvOS human interface guidelines
([https://developer.apple.com/tvos/human-interface-
guidelines/...](https://developer.apple.com/tvos/human-interface-
guidelines/app-architecture/accessibility/)), discarding all the accessibility
features and the focus model.

I get that, to Amazon, the Prime Video app on Apple TV is probably not worth
spending any time and effort on. But it's unfortunate for those of us that are
paying the strategy tax and getting a "smart" tv app designed for low-powered
CPUs.

------
styfle
I have been waiting a lifetime for this! Ok that's an exaggeration but I'm
happy Amazon Prime is finally available on the Apple TV.

------
pkamb
_Terrible_ app. Worse than the Netflix client bundled into my old HDTV. What
an embarrassment for Amazon.

